# Finger-saving requriement on all new tablesaws in sight?



## ChuckM (May 12, 2008)

According to a USA Today article, tablesaw safety in the United States is getting another look from the Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC), and saw manufacturers may get a call to testify as to why the problem has not been addressed sufficiently.

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/35233/tablesaw-safety-goes-under-the-microscope-again

Edit: http://blogs.popularwoodworking.com/editorsblog/Should+We+License+Table+Saws.aspx?et_mid=101542&rid=3333165 for analysis of statistics on the topic


----------



## rogerw (Jan 14, 2011)

once again…. the government watching out for us all….
personally i have always kept my fingers away from the blade.


----------



## traupmann (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh and all us old farts that take a handful of pills every morning and night-

Seat belts, air bags, ground wires, blade covers, and gun locks are all wasted money. Everyone pay their own way. No car insurance, no health insurance, no water supply, no sewage, no garbage pick-up. They are all communist plots-socialism sneaking into our lives. Long live anarchy


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe it's time to ask the government to do a study on how many days the average person's life is cut short because of worry over the 500,000 pages of new regulations the unelected bureaucrats write each year; or worry over their lives and the lives of their children and grandchildren because of the already insurmountable debt the government keeps racking up.


----------



## IrreverentJack (Aug 13, 2010)

Deke, Over 30,000 trips to the ER each year. 1 in 10, over 3,000, result in amputation. 10 fingers a day, and those figures don't include workplace accidents, just non professionals. -Jack


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

This is just Steven Gass futhering his attempts to use the courts, and the federal government to blackmail the power tool industry.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I wonder how different laws would be if the makers of them had to abide by them. Seems like they just dish them out for everyone else. Insurance is a prime example. Ever see a congressman pay for his own ins.? What if he wanted a table saw in his garage for occasional use. Maybe he could afford one with all the flesh sensing technology. Do ya think he ever had to just make do with a lesser model? This discussion could go all over the place. Probably nowhere good.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Our lawmakers are doing a fine job. Right here in KY a big part of getting the seatbelt law passed was the subsection of the law that repealed the helmit law for motorcycles. I have to be strapped into my 6,000 lb truck, but don't have to wear a helmit on my Harley. Makes all the since in the world to me.


----------

